# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2017)

*What is the greatest gift that this craft gives you?*





If you have any questions you'd like to see featured in this weekly series, please send me a message and I'll include it.
thanks...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2017)

The ability to be creative and work with my hands, it is something that I must do in one form or another. Also for me it is making things from tree to final project. Milling lumber and saving it from the landfill is very satisfying and rewarding.
Edit: And the other thing is that when I am in my shop I just forget about everything else, the world just goes away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 17, 2017)

Spending time doing something you enjoy that doesn't care what you do to it and doesn't talk. (wood)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2017)

It gives me a outlet for creativity, whether it is attractive or not, I'm still creating. I'm with Greg, I need to make something to let that out, and this is about the only thing that fulfills that need in me. I've tried other "making" avenues, but woodworking is the only one I'm halfway decent at and gives me a sense of fulfillment and accomplishment. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

Been building since I was a kid. Wood working lets me continue to build since I retired from the building trades..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The incentive to spend quiet time alone in the shop, so I don't have to get so grumpy with the unruly child in the house!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Dec 17, 2017)

It gives me an “out”. Not only in terms of rekaxing & tuning out the hub-bub, but also letting out unstifled creativity whether it’s turning or flatwork (have to say mostly the former). Fishing is great too, but doesn’t always leave “proof” of relaxing (for the most part)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 17, 2017)

It gives me a creative outlet and a chance to build something with my hands. It is also great stress relief.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Fishing is great too, but doesn’t leave “proof” of relaxing (for the most part)



Fishing can have it's days too!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2017)

It don’t give me any gifts. Just headaches

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tclem said:


> It don’t give me any gifts. Just headaches



You may be doing it wrong....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 17, 2017)

There is a feeling that I am unable to explain those those who do not already know that feeling, I a m sure there are many here that do ( probably why I love this site)
Like Greg said " tree to finished project" and also save from the land fill be it tree or pallet, then to make something that is treasured by someone( hopefully )
I have yet to be as satisfied by someone buying a project as I am when a grandchild or other family member displays a smile when receiving something I made.
Working on some small Scrollsaw puzzle boxes that I hope produce that smile.
Just figured it out --- I attempt to create that " smile". And woodwork gives me that oppurtunity.

Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2017)

As for cribbage boards and signs that I make on the CNC it gives me a safety net for when I decide to go to work for myself some day.
Other than those and wreaths I don't do requests and I don't charge for anything that I make.....so far.
I make things on a whim and surprise people when I want to for the simple reason that it makes me feel good. I could (and should) take more of a business way of doing things, but not today. The little bit that I play in the woodshop is purely therapeutic and for now I don't have any plans to change that.
My ideal retirement would be to start the CNC and play in the shop while it runs, lets see how that works out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You may be doing it wrong....


That’s what she said


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Here's another.....
@Bob Ireland


----------



## Karl_TN (May 13, 2019)

No gym membership needed with this new woodturning hobby. Considering all chainsawing, loading & unloading, chainsawing again to remove pith, cutting blanks on bandsaw, waxing & storing blanks, turning for the first time, storing again until dry, turning the second time, packaging finished item for presents or sales.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 13, 2019)

A great sense of satisfaction,when whatever turns out of a block or blank is finished. The good feeling you get when you give something you made to a friend or family member.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 13, 2019)

Patience and creative outlet is the greatest gift I get out of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

